

Command-line for your email - bradavogel
https://mixmax.com/blog/the-best-way-to-write-email

======
philtar
Except that this isn't a command line. These are keyboard shortcuts.

I was expecting something I can run in my terminal.

~~~
fishanz
Yep. I read this and thought, "oh, so.. PINE". Nope, not at all.

------
nedrocks
This is really cool. I'm a huge proponent of less mouse usage and this gets
right to the point. Thanks Mixmax team!

~~~
bradavogel
Right on! Thanks for the feedback and hope you enjoy Mixmax.

